# WOW Animation made from 6000 works of art



## stsinner (Feb 19, 2009)

Pause it at any time, and you have an individual work of art.  Amazing-took the guy 2 years to paint all the pictures to make this animation:

The link.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 19, 2009)

The link is not working for me due to the company firewall...but I assume it's one of those wall animations.  There's a great one on youtube as well...may even be the same one.

They're nothing short of amazing.


----------



## KvnO (Feb 19, 2009)

Kind of trippy, but pretty cool none-the-less.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 20, 2009)

Incredible, thanks for the link


----------

